# Looking for Red/Apricot Mini Poodle



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Carolina Miniature Poodles looks like a backyard breeder to me. I would personally not be interested in them. Patriot Poodles in MO would be one of the highest on my list of good red minis. There is also a breeder on the East Coast, but I'm forgetting the kennel name. I will include it if I remember it.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I remembered! Miniature Poodle Breeders | Www.danubepoodles.com | United States


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Shiann is a reputable breeder of red minis in SC. Beware... red is very popular with backyard breeders. The reputable breeders will be fewer and may have lengthy waiting lists. But it is worth it to get a healthy dog with a good temperament.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I remembered! Miniature Poodle Breeders | Www.danubepoodles.com | United States


Yes Danube in TN also has reds. My dog is out of her black dogs. Dimarnique is in Delaware and may have reds too. My dog's lines are all Dimarnique.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Yes Danube in TN also has reds. My dog is out of her black dogs. Dimarnique is in Delaware and may have reds too. My dog's lines are all Dimarnique.


Oops, I don't know why I thought Danube was on the East Coast!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oops, I don't know why I thought Danube was on the East Coast!


She used to live in Delaware years ago (which is why she was close with Dimarnique) but has since moved. You may remember her from those days!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> She used to live in Delaware years ago (which is why she was close with Dimarnique) but has since moved. You may remember her from those days!


Ohh, thank you--I'm not losing it after all


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I know you want a Miniature, just Terry Farley recently referred someone here to NanJac in Florida. If you'd be willing to consider a Toy, his referral is gold 😊.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss. They take some of us with them so it's fortunate that they create so much love that we have more to give. 

It sounds like it may have been a while since you've looked for and selected a conscientious breeder. Things are rather different than even 10 years ago. 

Because of this and not knowing your experience I'm adding some tips for you.

Health testing is a very good selection point but it's important to know that the DNA/genetic panels that many breeders are using are only a part of the testing. More on that below. 

*We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.*
What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the quality, conscientious breeders are _always _breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions but are flawless to us .

*It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from.*
For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US or Canada. A bottom-line difference is between those who're breeding primarily for profit and those who're breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed. Each of their, usually infrequent, breedings are thoughtfully chosen to try to improve something in their lines and consequently the future of the breed.

*About reviews*,
a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

*Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance.*
Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

*The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet".*
Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

_I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks._


*Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. *The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. The recommended testing is a mix of physical exams and, for miniatures and toys there is also one DNA test.*

There are additional poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions.
Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.

CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


Miniature Poodle

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
The PRA test is a DNA test. The other are physical exams done by a qualified vet.
The DNA panels are nice and have helpful info but should not be accepted as the only health testing.


*A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy*
doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

*Read thru any contracts that may be listed*.
If they rule out coverage for health conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

*Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times*
and that wait is stretched well into 2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs, 9-5 paying job, and family, rather than keep a website updated.

*When you start making contacts*, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

*Color preferences* are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.
That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years. Most poodle colors fade.

*Gender preferences* will also limit your options.

*Temperament and personality* are lifelong traits.

*Be prepared to spend* in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

*Be prepared to travel* outside your preferred area.

*As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are*
those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience". A breeder using marketing terms like teacup, royal, giant don't really know poodles in relation to the breed standard. Pricing differently for size is also marketing.

*Be wary of a breeder who sells a puppy with full registration rights
(*breeding rights which allow the next generation of pups to be registered with the AKC) simply for the price of admission. A responsible breeder will not allow their reputation and their poodles to be bred by anyone, to any dog, without having a contractual say in the breeding and the pups. They will want to be involved.

*One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles.*
That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of ___ (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.
PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America 
Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America 


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
_Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards physically and temperamentally and are sound by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


To start a search for a breeder, use the official Poodle Clubs first. PF has a lot of resources to view also, and individual recommendations will be made too. Compare those to the information above for a good shot at a quality, conscientious breeder and a happy, healthy poodle.


----------



## PrincessLucy (11 mo ago)

Raindrops said:


> Shiann is a reputable breeder of red minis in SC. Beware... red is very popular with backyard breeders. The reputable breeders will be fewer and may have lengthy waiting lists. But it is worth it to get a healthy dog with a good temperament.


I have actually reached out to Shiann and spoke with breeder. This is good to hear that she is recommended as they are our top pick. I’m hoping she has female in next litter. Thank you.


----------



## PrincessLucy (11 mo ago)

Raindrops said:


> Shiann is a reputable breeder of red minis in SC. Beware... red is very popular with backyard breeders. The reputable breeders will be fewer and may have lengthy waiting lists. But it is worth it to get a healthy dog with a good temperament.


----------



## PrincessLucy (11 mo ago)

This is good to hear. I have actually reached out to Shiann and spoke with breeder. I am hoping she has a female in her next litter. This makes me feel better. Thank you.


----------



## PrincessLucy (11 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> I know you want a Miniature, just Terry Farley recently referred someone here to NanJac in Florida. If you'd be willing to consider a Toy, his referral is gold 😊.


----------



## PrincessLucy (11 mo ago)

Thank you. Yes I would consider a toy.


----------



## PrincessLucy (11 mo ago)

Thank you. Yes, I would consider a toy.


----------

